# TransiTransition cement OK for pvc to pvc joint?



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I was working with a plumber one time and he had abs pvc all mixed together and was gluing it together with the wrong sort of cement. I said I did not know you could mix stuff around like that. His response- you can not do it this way. So I would say, best to use the right stuff the first time.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Why would he say no you cant and continue to do it anyway?

Why would you call him a plumber? He's a Hack that gives plumbers a bad name.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

jagans said:


> Why would he say no you cant and continue to do it anyway?


I was wondering the same thing  

Back to my question, I agree that it's not a good idea to use products on materials that it's not made to work on. But, the transition cement is made to work with pvc. So, it seems like it should be OK. I used primer with it (which you are not supposed to do when working with abs) and the joint seems very strong. Ultimately I will defer to those with more experience/knowledge than me. But, I can't help but think it'll be OK, especially with the relatively low pressure that will be flowing through it.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Go to Oatey's web site and see. Frankly it sounds like you are taking a lesson from your plumber friend, Doing something and then see if it works. Don't you think you should do your research first? I hope you don't kill your fish.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Nov 17, 2012)

Why even bring abs into the equation, just stick with pvc and you'll be fine.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

jagans said:


> Go to Oatey's web site and see. Frankly it sounds like you are taking a lesson from your plumber friend, Doing something and then see if it works. Don't you think you should do your research first? I hope you don't kill your fish.


I have checked Oateys (that's where I got the lists of ingredients from) website and doesn't say anything specifically about using the transition cement to bond 2 pieces of pvc together. I have actually done extensive research on the topic of aquarium plumbing and have plumbed my whole set up myself. There are no worries about killing my fish as pvc cement is fish safe almost immediately, although I typically give parts 24-48 hours to cure before using them. The transition cement I mentioned is in use right now on this same tank. As I mentioned in my original post, I was told by several people on several forums that regular old pvc cement could be used to join pvc and abs (I needed to connect pvc pipe to abs bulkheads) I bought the transition cement to err on the side of caution. So, when I started this new part of the project and realized that my pvc cement was all dried up I figured the transition cement would work OK to bond 2 pvc parts. BTW, the pieces I put together are sitting on the workbench pending what I find out. I am not (and would not) try it and see if it works. I am prepared to start over if needed.

DidIDoThat: I am not using any abs for this portion of the project. I happened to have the transition cement sitting on the workbench from another part where I needed to join pvc pipe to some abs bulkheads. The joints that I'm inquiring about are pvc to pvc. 

I hope this helps clarify things.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I think part of the problem here is that what the plumbing codes permit and what the glues/cements can actually do are 2 different things.
You'll probably need to do your own testing on the joints or use the proper specified glue to satisfy yourself.
Some inspectors don't want transition glue or ABS to join to PVC period- different expansion rates, etc.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

I definitely get what your saying and the "what the glue can actually do" part is what I am trying to get to the bottom of. I'm lucky in that I don't have to worry about inspections or codes. I just need to know if it will hold 2 pieces of pvc together. I am about 99% convinced it will be fine. But, I recognize that I am not a plumber (hence the sn) so, if people who know more about these products say it won't work I will listen.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

Also, I won't use anything without leak testing it first.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Not A Plumber said:


> Also, I won't use anything without leak testing it first.


Glue up a coupling and pipe, let it sit for 24hrs. Cut the pipe off at the end of the coupling then try to chisel the remaining pipe out of the fitting. 
That should be a good test to see if the surfaces fused together


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

I will give that a shot. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Transition cement is not legal to use in most states. Use a PVC Primer and PVC Glue. Primer pre softens the plastic and glue finishes the job. You are trying to solvent weld a plastic joint.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Transition cement is not legal to use in most states. Use a PVC Primer and PVC Glue. Primer pre softens the plastic and glue finishes the job. You are trying to solvent weld a plastic joint.


Thank you for your response, but I am confused by your post. Isn't solvent welding what it's called when you use primer/cement? But, your post (unless I am reading wrong - which is easy to do on the internet) makes it sound as if you're saying I am doing it wrong. The trans ition cement works just like the cement that you suggest. What I don't understand is if it can bond pvc to abs, then why would it not work to bond pvc to pvc? The primer still softens the pvc up and the cement bonds them together. 

Again, I realize that the transition cement will not pass an inspection. But, this is for an aquarium and thus does not have to pass an inspection. 

Here is a response that I got on another forum. This is exactly the type of ingormation I am looking for. Does anyone see any problems with the opinion here:


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's the quote 

"That works just as good. It is still pressure rated way above what your pump will put out. It is meant to work with pvc and abs plastics, and will bond just the same. Green, clear, or blue will all work satisfactory w/pvc. "


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry I though you were doing plumbing not aquariums. Just make sure the cement you use is fish safe.....
LOL


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Just make sure the cement you use is fish safe...


Yep, we're good there.


----------

